# Ben Pearson Mach One



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

I would like to get started again in traditional archery and was wondering if my Ben Pearson Mach One is up to todays bows standards. I guess what I'm asking is would I be better off buying a new bow or would the Ben Pearson serve me well for hunting. I bought it in 78 or 79 and it's still in good shape. I probably haven't shot it 20 years. Does anyone know if the Mach One's were a decent bow? I bought it at a local department and I know very little about them.Thanks for the replies.....PaLuke


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, don't sound like youre gettin yourself down..
beauty is in the eye of the (BOW HOLDER)
standards,,,well standards are made to b be broken..I love shootin against better archers( they think) than me....
walk the walk I say...
it only gets better.....


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

PALuke,
I like to refinish old hunting and fishing equipment so when I look at my equip I look for both for aesthetic and functions. I've seen a couple Mach 1s (on ebay) and like the way they look. BPs just don't get the respect they deserve. I have a BP All American (target bow) and a Colt (hunting). I like the way the Colt looks and feel. It is a bit heavier than my Bear Kodiak Hunter but the extra mass gives my bow arm a little more stability. Both Colt and Hunter are 45# and right now I'm having the toughest time deciding between which gets to go on my first-ever deer hunt this fall. Right now it's leaning towards the Colt since I'm sure I'll need the extra stability for my first deer sighting.
If yours is 45# or more, get a string for it, build up the "flat" rest (I use the felt pads for bottoms of furniture), take it out with a round of matched arrows, see what a challenge it is to shoot a recurve and become addicted to the challenge as I have become. By fall you'll be able to target one of those PA whites. 
Oh and if you hate it, PM me :wink:. No, seriously if you hate it, PM me.
Quinn


----------



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take your advice and see how it works out. One of the reasons I want to start shooting recurves again is that my eyes are not as good as they once were and it's getting to much of a hassle to keep adjusting with my sights and peeps as I get older. This might not be a good reason to shoot recurves but these things seem to work out. I see your from around Carson City. I worked in Fernley about 8 years ago and I went to Carson City a couple times.Beautiful country out there. Also visited Pyramid Lake a few times. Again,Thanks for the replies....Paluke


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, the Sierras for a backyard is hard to beat!
Funny thing is I grew up in PA and wished I was into hunting back then . 
Hope the BP works out for you!
Quinn


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've had several Ben Pearsons, and they're a good bow IMHO. I've had 4 or 5 Cougars, a Rogue (sp), a Colt, and a Pinto. Still have the Pinto and a Cougar.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Love those BP bows! I really like the fact that everyone overlooks them and goes after the Bear Bows.


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

I like trapperDave's point! I think he speaks from experience.
Quinn


----------



## blas2095 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have had a lot of fun with my Mach One. Super light weight and very comfortable to handle. Nice size.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Ben Pearson made good bows.
If you haven't shot a recurve in many years make sure the poundage is not too much starting out.
Normally 35 to 40 lbs is a good starting point.
If need be ,you can pick up a Samick Polaris to start with.
The longer the length the better.
The BP you have will be fine for hunting but make sure you are comfortable with the poundage.


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

This week I just restrung a Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign Knight, 60", 50 lb. It is one sweet shooting bow. Even feels good at my 30" draw, and the wood is just amazing!!!!!


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

I have a bunch of Ben Pearson bows and I will put them up against anything out there.


----------

